# Managed oder Dedizierter Server?



## piti66 (28. Juli 2006)

Hey,

und zwar bin ich am überlegen mir durch meine Selbstständigeit und Problemen mit dem V-Server, einen Server zuzulegen! Jetzt ist die frage was ist besser und wo gibts gute angebote, mit hoher Qualität, wenig Aussetzer und ner hohen Sicherheit?
Jemand ne Idee!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juli 2006)

N'Abend piti66,

Es gibt deutlich Unterschiede zwischen einem V-Server, einem (dedizierten) 
Root-Server und einem Managed Server.

Ein V-Server (virtueller Server) ist ein ganz normaler Root-Server nur mit deutlich 
eingeschränkten Ressourcen, d.h. viele V-Server sind auf einem Root-Server 
beheimatet. Dadurch lassen sich zwar Preise senken, jedoch ist die Performance 
von V-Servern häufig nicht zufriedenstellend. Auch bei einem V-Server sind Sie für 
die Administration und Sicherheit des Servers voll verantwortlich (Administrieren 
und Updaten der Programme geht nicht mit Confixx oder Plesk!)

Ein Root-Server ist ein ganzer Server, Ihnen stehen mehr Ressourcen zur 
Verfügung. Auch hier sind Sie für die Sicherheit ganz alleine verantwortlich (siehe 
auch V-Server).

Bei einem Managed Server kümmert sich der Anbieter komplett um die 
Sicherheit des Servers. Beim Managed Service gibt es sehr große Unterschiede. 
Manche Anbieter verkaufen Ihnen einen "Managed Server", der bloß 
Sicherheitsupdates beinhaltet. Entweder können dann Änderungen im System 
gar nicht vorgenommen werden (auch wenn Sie den Anbieter darum bitten) oder 
aber die Anbieter lassen sich dieses sehr teuer bezahlen.

Wenn Interesse besteht, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir mal weitere Eckdaten
und deine Kontaktdaten via PN / Email zuschicken könntest, so dass ich dir ein
passendes Angebot erstellen könnte.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

